# Anybody have any experience with silverbacks MT2?



## justinleggett (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a set of tires, I currently have ITP mudlites on my brute. But looking for something a little more aggressive I normally do my riding at Busco Beach in Goldsboro so looking for a good mud tire that preforms decent with regular trail riding. Looked at outlaw 2s and silverbacks then I came across the MT2 backs which look to be a good combo. Any suggestions?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no experience, but they sure look bada**


----------



## justinleggett (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah I thought so to, from reading up on them they are suppose to ride pretty good compared to the original silvebacks


----------

